
Show HN: TDD Screencast #6: Continuous Integration Training - waterlink
http://www.tddfellow.com/blog/2016/08/10/tdd-screencast-number-6-continuous-integration-training/
======
waterlink
What continuous integration is and what it isn't. How to train continuous
integration skills. Live coding. Now with better sound quality.

Feedback is warmly welcome!

